# Moebius Spiderman Aurora re-issue?



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

According to the Diamond Preview, the Spidy kit a 1/8th scale Aurora kit being re-issued?? 
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

pugknows said:


> According to the Diamond Preview, the Spidy kit a 1/8th scale Aurora kit being re-issued??
> Rob
> Monster Model Review
> http://monstermodelreview.com/


Hmmm. Are you saying that Diamond Previews is claiming that Moebius in 2009 is re-issuing the 2003 Polar Lights 1/8 "upscale" re-issue of the original 1966 1/12 Aurora Spider-Man kit? I'll bet my closet-full of Big Lots $3.99 PL Spider-Man kits that that info is incorrect.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Remember I'm quoting from the Preview, everything I've read says this isn't so (see the Superheroes post).
Rob


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I have seen plenty of times in the past that Diamond Distributors Previews catalog has text for items that is inaccurate. They do it a lot of times, since there ususally isn't a lot of info released about the product that they are showing.

Look at their magazine listings, they always have one or two upcoming issues of one magazine or another featuring an image of a past issue of that same magazine. It's just filler, when they have no actual product.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Moebius Spider Man kit is all new not in any way related to the Aurora or PL kits.......

Dave


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll check into this, as it is a brand new kit, no reissue. Not sure why they would have listed it that way.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Somehow that got added into the spot in Previews. They tell me they will correct it, with a new picture of a painted sculpt soon.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You see stuff like that all the time. Even after a kit is out. How many Moebius Sea View and Chariot kits are listed on eBay as Aurora repops!?!?!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait to see the sculpt :thumbsup:But sight unseen this is going on my MUST HAVE list right meow...
Mcdee


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Can't wait to see the sculpt :thumbsup:But sight unseen this is going on my MUST HAVE list right meow...
> Mcdee


Remember the pose that Iron Man got stuck with? I'll wait to see some preview images myself.


----------

